# IMAGE Skincare’s VITAL C collection



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

Traveling for the holidays? Don’t let your skin suffer from your trip away, pack these travel-friendly products from *IMAGE Skincare’s VITAL C collection* for your holiday travels ahead of you:

Remove a long day of travel with *VITAL C Hydrating Facial Cleanser*: This creamy cleanser emulsifies makeup and gently removes impurities while nourishing skin with essential antioxidants and vitamins. It infuses skin with *high levels of antioxidant vitamin C *to brighten as it cleanses. ($28)
















Revive radiance from travel-fatigued skin with *VITAL C Hydrating Facial Oil*: containing a blend of skin-conditioning plant oils, nourishing fatty acids and known antioxidants to *reinforce the skin’s lipid barrier*. This ultra-light oil supports *collagen synthesis* and *protects against water loss* from the skin’s surface to nourish and condition while retaining moisture. ($50)















Heal tired, environmentally affected skin with *VITAL C Hydrating Repair Crème*: This rich, reparative crème *quenches dryness*, *soothes redness* and *comforts irritated skin*. Ceramides help to prevent the evaporation of moisture by forming a protective barrier on the skin, while vitamins nourish and hyaluronic acid *supports cell renewal* for intense moisture all day. ($63)


----------

